
Uber to stop controversial tracking of users after their trips have ended - chipperyman573
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/uber-app-privacy-controversial-location-tracking-permissions-a7918031.html
======
bhhaskin
So we (end users) are just supposed to take their word for it?

------
bryanrasmussen
GDPR means get out of Europe if you continue, so probably there's that.

